
What Happens When Kickstarter Kills Christmas? - alexwoodcreates
http://www.thememo.com/2017/01/05/buyer-beware-what-happens-when-kickstarter-kills-christmas/
======
n2dasun
Someone planned poorly. I back lots of projects year round, and I've learned
not to rest on crowdfunding for gift giving until I have the product in hand.
Still waiting for the Orbitkey 2.0 that I intended as a gift, but I'm not too
concerned about it. Didn't bring it up at all. Still have about 5 other gifts
from Kickstarter that haven't shown up that I intend to give as gifts as well.
Some were intended to be huge gifts with "wow" factor, but I've learned after
3 years of crowdfunded Christmases that there's a lot of risk involved.

I backed the original Anova 2 Kickstarter, and I was very pleased with their
customer service. They initially missed shipping my order of two units, until
I noticed I was missing an expected shipping email and contacted them. Not
only did they hustle to get my product to me on time, they gave me two
additional units gratis.

